# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  19.YY Osmanlı Devleti Padişahları

## ceyda

19 YÜZYIL OSMANLI DEVLETİ

19 yy. Padişahları:

III. Selim (1787-1807)
IV. Mustafa (1807-1808)
II. Mahmut (1839-1861)
Abdülmecit (1839-1861)
Abdülaziz (1861-1876)
V. Murat (1876-1909)
AVRUPA DEVLETLERİNİN OSMANLI DEVLETİNE YÖNELİK POLİTİKALARI:

Osmanlı Devleti'nin yüzyıl içerisinde gücünü büyük ölçüde kaybetmesi ve sürekli gerilemeye başlaması Avrupalı devletlerin geleneksel doğu po*litikalarında değişikliğe yol açmıştır. Bu politikalar zaman zaman Avrupalı devletleri birbirine rakip ha*le getirmiş aynı zamanda çeşitli ittifaklara da yol açmıştır.

Şimdi bu devletlerin takip ettikleri siyaseti görelim:



A- FRANSA:

Osmanlı devletinin ilk dostluk ilişkileri kurduğu bu devlet Osmanlı topraklarının paylaşılması faali*yetlerine katılmaya başladı. Doğu Akdenizdeki çı*karlarının devamı için daima ikili bir politika izledi. Bazen dostluk ilişkileriyle bazen de düşmanca tavır*ları ile Osmanlı devletindeki etkisini artırma yoluna gitti. Katolik azınlık üzerinde himayeci bir tavır takındı. Azınlıklara ulusçuluk fikrini aşılıyordu.



B- İNGİLTERE:

Asıl amaç olarak uzak doğu sömürgelerine gi*den yolların güvenliğini sağlamayı benimsemişti. Bu nedenle Osmanlı topraklarının bütünlüğünü savu*nuyordu. Almanya'nın kurulması ve Avrupa denge*lerinin bozulması üzerine bu politikasından vazge*çip Osmanlı topraklarının paylaşımına katılmıştır. Osmanlı devleti ile ittifak kurduğu sırada yaptığı anlaşmalarla ticari ve siyasi ayrıcalıklarını arttır*mıştır. Ayrıca Protestanların haklarını da savun*maktaydı.



C- RUSYA:

Temel amacı sıcak denizlere ulaşmak olan Rusya, bu hedefe ulaşabilmek için bu asırda çeşitli yollara baş vurdu. Panslavizme ağırlık verdi. Orto*doksların koruyuculuğunu üstlendi. Kafkaslarda bü*yüme yoluna gitti. Islahatların yetersizliğini bahane ederek Osmanlı Devletinin içişlerine karıştı. Bu yüzyılda Osmanlı devletini en çok tehdit eden devlet oldu.



D- AVUSTURYA:

Avusturya topraklarındaki azınlık hareketleri ile uğraşmak zorunda kaldığı için Osmanlı Devleti'ne

yönelik büyük politikalar takip edememiştir: Bu sebep*le iki devlet arasında savaş görülmez. Avusturya, Balkan topraklarını ele geçirmek için Akdenize çık*ma düşüncesinden vazgeçememiştir. Balkanlarda Avusturya ve Rusya'nın çıkarları iki ülkenin ara*sını açmıştır.



Osmanlı Devleti'nin İzlediği Politika:

Osmanlı Devleti, düşmanlarına karşı tek başı*na karşı koyamayacağını anladığı için; Avrupalı devletler arasındaki rekabetten faydalanarak varlı*ğını sürdürmeye çalıştı (denge politikası). Bu arada geçen zaman içinde gücünü artırma yollarına gitti. Askeri, idari, siyasi ıslahatlarla batılılaşma çabalarına girdi. Par*çalanmayı engellemek için azınlıklara ayrıcalıklar tanımak zorunda kaldı. Bütün bu çabalar imparatorluğun ömrünü biraz uzatmış, fakat dağılmasını engelleyememiştir.



19. YÜZYIL SİYASİ OLAYLARI



1- 1806-1812 Osmanlı Rus Savaşı ve Bükreş Antlaşması

Nedenleri:

1. Rusya'nın Balkanlardaki denetimini arttır*mak istemesi:

Rusya bu amacına ulaşabilmek için Eflak ve Boğdan beylerini ve Sırp azınlığı kul*lanmış onları ayaklanmaya kışkırtmıştır. Yedi Ada Cumhuriyetinden çekilmesi ge*rekirken aksine bölgeye asker sevkıyatına devam etmiştir.

2. Osmanlı Devleti Rus yanlısı Eflak ve Boğ*dan Beylerini görevden alması:

Fransa'nın desteği ile aldığı bu karardan Rus ve İngi*liz baskısı sebebiyle geri dönmek zorunda kalmıştır.

Osmanlı Devleti'nin boğazları Rus gemileri*ne kapatması:
Osmanlı Devleti bu kararından da geri dönmek zorunda kalmıştır.

4. Fransa'nın Osmanlı Devleti'ni savaşa kış*kırtması:

Fransa 1804 yılından beri Avrupa devletleriyle savaşa girmişti. Osmanlı Devleti'ni kendi safına çeke*rek yalnızlıktan kurtulmak istiyordu.

Gelişim: Rusya 1806 yılında herhangi bir ge*rekçe bildirmeden Osmanlı Devleti'ne savaş ilan et*ti. Bu sırada Osmanlı Devleti Sırp isyanı ile uğraş*maktaydı.

İngilterenin desteğindeki Rusya'ya karşı an*cak Fransız desteği ile savaş açabilirdi. Rusya'nın ilk cepheli savaşta yalnız kalmasını istemeyen İn*giltere, donanmasını İstanbul'a gönderdi. Böylece İngiltere'de savaşa başlamış oldu.

Savaş sırasında Osmanlı ülkesinde önemli değişiklikler oldu. Çıkan ayaklanmalarda Nizam-ı Cedit'e son verildi. Fransa ise Rusya ile anlaşma yoluna gitti. Yaptığı Tilsit Antlaşması ile Rusların Balkanlar'ı işgaline izin verdi. Tilsit Antlaşması Os*manlı İngiliz yakınlaşmasını başlattı ve Kale-i Sul*taniye Antlaşması (1809) imzalandı.

Osmanlı Devletinin anlaşmayı imzalamasındaki nedenleri:

1. Fransızların iki yüzlü politikası

2. İngiltere'nin başlangıçta Rusya'nın yanın*da yer alması

3. Azınlıkların milliyetçilik olaylarından do*layı başarısızlığa uğrayarak barış istemek zorunda kaldı.



C. Bükreş Antlaşması Maddeleri:

1. Rusya savaş sırasında işgal ettiği Eflak Boğdanı geri verecek. Osmanlı devleti iki yıl Eflak ve Bosnadan vergi almayacak.

2. Osmanlı Baserabya (Moldavya) bölgesini Rusya'ya verecek ve Prut ırmağı sınır kabul edilecek

3. Sırplara iç idarelerinde ayrıcalık tanına*cak

4. Osmanlı Devleti Rusya-İran savaşında arabuluculuk yapacak



Sonuçlar:

1. Osmanlı Devleti bir azınlığa karşı ilk kez ayrıcalık verdi. Milliyetçilik hareketlerinin hızlanmasına neden oldu.

2. Osmanlı Devleti Rusya karşısında biraz daha geriledi.



2. SIRP İSYANI (1804 -1812)



Sırbistan Osmanlı Devleti'ne XV. yy. ortala*rında katılmıştı. Osmanlı Devleti diğer bölgelerde olduğu gibi orada da adil bir yönetim kurdu. Bu yö*netimden Sırplarda uzun süre memnun kaldılar. Or*taya çıkan güven ortamında rahat bir hayat yaşa*mışlar dil, din, adet ve geleneklerini muhafaza et*mişlerdi. Yakınçağ başlarında Sırplar da isyan etti.



a. Sırp İsyanının Nedenleri:

1. Fransız İhtilali'nin ortaya çıkardığı milliyet*çilik fikrinin Sırp'lar arasında hızla yayıl*ması

2. Balkanlar'da denetim kurmak isteyen Rus*ya ve Avusturya'nın Sırpları isyana kış*kırtması.

3. XVIII. asır boyunca Sırbistan'ın savaş ala*nı haline gelmesi (1718, 1739, 1791 sa*vaşları) ve bu durumun Sırpların huzuru*nu bozması.

4. Sırbistan'daki yerel idarenin bozulması ve bölgedeki yerel yöneticilerin halka baskı yapması.

5. Bozulan ekonomisini düzeltmeye çalışan Osmanlı Devleti'nin Sırbistan'a yeni vergi*ler eklemesi.



b. Gelişimi:

Bölge halkının merkeze yaptığı şikayetler so*nuçsuz kaldı. Sonuçta Sırplar ayaklandı. Yerel yö*netimden memnun olmayan Müslümanlar da baş*langıçta isyanı desteklediler. Asilerin başkanı do*muz ticaretinden zengin olmuş ve Avusturya da su*baylık yapmış bir Sırp olan Kara Yorgi idi.

Osmanlı Devleti bu sırada Rusya ile savaş*makta olduğundan isyana gerektiği gibi eğilemedi. Ruslar Sırplara yardım ederek isyanın büyümesini sağladılar ve savaştan sonra Bükreş Antlaşması'na Sırbistan'la ilgili bir madde koydurdular.

Yorgi bu maddeye dayanarak bağımsızlığa varan ayrıcalıklar istedi. Osmanlı ordusunun müda*halesi üzerine Avusturya'ya sığındı. Fakat isyan sona ermedi. Sırpların başına Miloş Obronoviç geçti. Osmanlı Devleti Rus müdahalesine engel ol*mak için Sırbistan'a ayrıcalıklar verdi ve Miloş'u başkan seçti.

Sırp isyanı bundan sonra da bağımsızlığa ka*dar aralıklarla devam etti. Edirne Antlaşması (1829) ile özerklik kazandılar. Ancak 1878 yılında Berlin Antlaşması ile bağımsız olabildiler.



YUNAN İSYANI (1821):


Rumların Osmanlı Devleti'ne kesin olarak bağlanmaları Fatih döneminde olmuştu. Rumlar da diğer azınlıklar gibi her türlü hakka sahiptiler. Hatta diğerlerinden üstün bir durumda idiler Ortodoks kili*sesinin yönetimi bunlara aitti. Divan tercümanları*nın çoğu Rum'du. Sanat ve ticaretle uğraşırlardı. Özellikle deniz ticaretinde ilerlemişlerdi.



a. Yunan İsyanının Nedenleri:

1. Fransız ihtilalinden sonra dünyaya yayılan milliyetçilik düşüncesinin etkisi.

2. Bizans İmparatorluğu'nu yeniden kurmak için çalışan Etnik-i Eterya Cemiyetinin ça*lışmaları.

Rusya'nın Akdeniz'e açılabilmek için Rumları isyana kışkırtması.
Avrupada meydana gelen Yunan hayranlığı (Filhelenizm) ve bu gelişmenin
Yunan Milliyetçilik hareketlerini hızlandırması.
Osmanlı merkezi yönetiminin eyaletler üzerindeki eski denetimini kaybetmesi.


b. Gelişimi:

Yanya Valisi Tepedelenli Ali Paşa Rumların ayaklanmasına fırsat vermiyor, onlara göz açtırmı*yordu. Rumlar önce merkezle Ali Paşa'nın arasını açtılar ve Ali Paşa'ya isyan ettiler. Fırsat bekleyen Etnik-i Eterya Cemiyeti isyan kararı aldı.

Rum isyanı, Ruslardan yardım alma imkanı daha yüksek olan Eflak'ta çıktı. Ancak Rum yöneti*cilerden bıkmış olan Eflak Halkı isyana katılmadı. Osmanlı Devleti isyanı kısa zamanda bastırdı.

İkinci isyan Mora da çıktı. Rumlar asırlardan beri kendilerine iyilikle muamele yapmış olan Türk halkını katletmeye başladılar. Rum isyanı Avrupada büyük bir coşku ile takdir topladı. Büyük yardım*lar gördü. Osmanlı Devleti Mısır Valisi M. Ali Paşadan Mora valiliği karşılığında yardım istedi. İs*yan ancak bu şekilde bastırılabildi.

Navarin Baskını (1827): İsyanın bastırılması üzerine İngiltere ve Rusya olaya müdahale ettiler. Çünkü bölgenin M. Ali Paşa gibi güçlü bir valinin eli*ne geçmesini istemiyorlardı. Bir Yunan Devleti ku*rulması yönündeki tekliflerini Bab-ı Ali'ye bildirdiler. Osmanlı Devleti teklifi reddetti. Bunun üzerine İngi*liz, Rus ve Fransız birleşik donanması Navarin'deki Osmanlı donanmasını yakarak imha etti. Rusya sa*vunmasız kalan Osmanlı Devleti'ne savaş açtı. Yu*nanistan bu savaştan sonra yapılan Edirne Antlaş*ması ile bağımsız oldu.



4- 1828 -1829 OSMANLI RUS SAVAŞI ve EDİRNE ANTLAŞMASI



Osmanlı Devleti'nin 1826 yılında Yeniçeri Ocağının kaldırılması nedeniyle kara ordusu yoktu. Donanması ise imha edilmişti. Ruslar bu nedenle hem Balkanlarda hem de Anadoluda hızla ilerledi*ler. Edirne'yi işgal ettiler. Osmanlı Devleti anlaşma yapmak zorunda kaldı.

Edirne Antlaşması (1829): Maddeleri:

1. Osmanlı Devleti Yunanistan'ın bağımsızlı*ğını tanıyacak.

'2. Tuna ağzındaki adalar Rusya'ya bırakıla*cak, buna karşılık Rusya işgal ettiği Bal*kan topraklarından çekilecek.

3. Doğu Anadolu, Ahıska, Potin, Rusya'ya bırakılacak.

4. Eflak, Boğdan ve Sırbistan'da özerk yöne*timler kurulacak.

5. Rus ticaret gemileri boğazlardan serbest*çe geçebilecek.

Osmanlı Devleti Rusya'ya 8.5 milyon lira savaş tazminatı ödeyecek.


Önemi:

1. İlk defa bir azınlık, bağımsız olmuştur. Yunanistan'ın bu durumu diğer azınlıklar için bir örnek teşkil etmiştir.

2. Eflak ve Boğdan'ın özerklik kazanması ile Romanya'nın temelleri atılmıştır.

3. Küçük Kaynarca'dan sonra imzalanan en ağır antlaşmadır.

4. Dengelerin bozulduğunu iddia eden Fran*sa Cezayir'i işgal etmiştir.

Bükreş Antlaşması ile ayrıcalık kazanan Sırbistan özerklik almıştı. 
Fransa dengelerin bozulduğunu ileri sürerek 1830 yılında Cezayiri işgal etti.İşgal 1847 yılında tamamlandı


5- MISIR VALİSİ KAVALALI MEHMET ALİ PAŞA'NIN İSYANI



Mehmet Ali Paşa, Fransa'nın Mısır'ı işgali sı*rasında bölgeye gönderilen Osmanlı ordusunda gönüllü askerdi. Fransa'nın Mısır'ı fethinden sonra orada bulunan başsız askerlere komutan oldu. Bir*kaç defa isyan ettikten sonra kendisini Mısır valisi olarak kabul ettirdi.

Mısır'da otoritesini sağlayan Mehmet Ali Paşa derhal ıslahatlara girişti. Gelirleri arttırdığı gibi Fransız uzmanlar sayesinde ordu ve donanmasını da güçlendirdi.Kölemenlerin baskısına son vererek Mısırlıların sevgisini kazandı.1806 yılında Mısıra saldıran İngilizleri püskürttü. Hicaz isyanını bastırdı. Osmanlı Devleti'nin bastır*makta aciz kaldığı Mora isyanını bastırdı. Osmanlı Devleti bu yardımına karşılık ona Mora Valiliğini verecekti. Bağımsız bir Yunan Devleti'nin kurulma*sı üzerine Osmanlı devleti bu vaadini gerçekleştire*medi.



A) İsyanın Nedenleri:

1. Mehmet Ali Paşa'nın Mora'daki askerlerini habersiz çekmesi.

2. M. Ali Paşa'nın Mora valiliği yerine Suriye ve Akka valiliğini istemesi. Mehmet Ali Pa*şa Suriye'nin gür ormanlarından yararla*narak yeni bir donanma yapmayı düşünü*yordu. Osmanlı Devleti bu isteği reddetti.

3. M. Ali Paşa'nın 1828- Rus seferine isten*diği halde asker göndermemesi.

4. Devlet büyüklerinin padişahı, Mehmet Ali Paşa'ya karşı kışkırtmaları.



B) İsyanın Gelişimi ve Mısır Sorununun Birinci Aşaması
Osmanlı Devleti'nin Suriye'ye giren İbrahim Paşaya karşı gönderdiği ordular İbrahim Paşa kar*şısında üst üste yenilgiler aldı. İbrahim Paşaya İs*tanbul yolu açıldı. Bunun üzerine İngiltere ve Fransadan yardım alamayan II. Mahmut Ruslardan yardım istedi. 15 bin kişilik bir Rus ordu*sunun İstanbula gelmesi olayı uluslararası bir sorun haline getirdi. Olaya Fransa ve İngiltere de ka*rıştı, sonuçta Kütahya Antlaşması(1833) imzalandı

Buna göre:

1. Mehmet Ali Paşaya aynı zamanda Girit ve Suriye valiliği de verilecek.

2. İbrahim Paşaya da Cidde valiliğine ek ola*rak Adana valiliği verilecek.

Kütahya anlaşması her iki tarafı da memnun etmedi. Bu sebeple Padişah ve Mısır valisi yeni ha*zırlıklar yaptılar. II. Mahmut İngiliz ve Fransızlara güvenemediğinden Ruslarla Hünkâr iskele*si antlaşmasını yaptı.

Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması: (1833) Maddeleri:

1. Osmanlı Devleti ile Rusya, savaş zaman*larında birbirlerine yardım edecekler.

2. Osmanlı Devleti'ne herhangi bir saldırı olursa Rusya Osmanlı Devletini koruya*cak. Ancak Rusların masraflarını Osmanlı devleti ödeyecek.

3. Rusya bir saldırıya uğrarsa Osmanlı Dev*leti askeri yardım yapmayacak sadece bo*ğazları kapayacak.

4. Anlaşma sekiz yıl sürecek.

Önemi:

1. Osmanlı Devleti'nin boğazlar üzerindeki egemenlik haklarını kullanarak imzaladığı son anlaşmadır. Bundan böyle boğazlar konusu uluslararası konferanslarda çözü*lecektir.

2. Rusların Boğazlar üzerinde yeni haklar el*de etmesi Boğazlar sorununun doğmasına sebep olmuştur.

3. Rusya'nın Karadeniz'deki güvenini artır*mıştır.

Osmanlı Devleti M. Ali Paşaya karşı bir güvence sağladı. Ancak bu anlaşma İngilizlerin ve Fransızların hoşuna gitmedi.
Özellikle İngiltere bu anlaşmadan sonra Osmanlıya bir saldırı olmaması yönünde politika izledi.


1838 Balta Limanı Antlaşması
Osmanlı devleti İngiltereye bir takım ticari ayrıcalıklar vererek İngilterenin desteğini almak istemiştir. Bu anlaşma ile İngiliz mallarının Osmanlı pazarına girmesi kolaylaştı. Osmanlı toprakları İngilizler için açık pazar haline geldi.



C) Mısır Sorununun İkinci Aşaması
Kütahya antlaşmasından sonra her iki tarafın*da savaşa hazırlandığından bahsetmiştik, İngiltere Mısır'da güçlü bir yönetim bulunmasını istemiyor*du. Nitekim Mehmet Ali Paşa Mısır ve Suriye ticare*tini İngiltere'ye kapamıştı. Bu sebeple İngiltere, Pa*dişahı yeni bir savaşa kışkırtıyordu. Fransa yapılan ıslahatlarda yardım ettiği için Mısır'da üstün duru*ma gelmişti ve bunu devam ettirmek istiyordu.

II. Mahmut hazırlıklarını tamamladıktan sonra yeniden savaşa başladı. Nizip'te yapılan savaşı Osmanlı ordusu kaybetti. Kaptan-ı Derya Ahmet Paşa Osmanlı donanmasını Mehmet Ali Paşaya teslim etti. Bu sırada II. Mahmut öldü. Yerine oğlu Abdülmecit geçti.

Rusya Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşması'na uyarak İstanbula geldi. Bu olaydan son derece rahatsız olan İngiltere, olayı bir Avrupa sorunu haline getir*di. Londra da uluslararası bir konferans düzenlen*di. Konferansa İngiltere, Rusya, Osmanlı Devleti, Prusya ve Avusturya katıldı. Fransa, M. Ali Paşayı desteklediği için katılmadı. Mısır sorunu görüşüle*rek Londra Sözleşmesi (Mukavelenamesi) 1840 im*zalandı.



Alınan Kararlar:

1. Mısır, hukuken Osmanlı devletine bağlı kalacak fakat yönetim Mehmet Ali Paşanın soyuna bırakılacak.

2. Buna karşılık Mısır, yılda 80 bin altın ver*gi ödeyecek.

3. Suriye, Adana ve Girit tekrar Osmanlı yö*netimine bırakılacak.

Mehmet Ali Paşa Fransa'nın desteği ile anlaş*mayı kabule yanaşmadı. Tekrar başlayan savaştan sonra anlaşmayı kabul etmek zorunda kaldı.

Böylece:

1. İçişlerinde serbest imtiyazlı bir eyalet hali*ne geldi.

2. Osmanlı Devleti'nin bir valisine bile söz geçiremeyecek derecede güçsüzleştiği anlaşıldı.



Boğazlar Sorununun Çözülmesi ve Londra Antlaşması:

Hünkar İskelesi Antlaşmasının süresi bitince Londra da bir konferans toplandı. Toplantıya Rusya, Osmanlı devleti, Fransa, İngiltere, Prusya, ve Avusturya katıldı.

Alınan Kararlar:

1. Boğazlarda egemenlik hakkı Osmanlı Devletine ait olacak.

2. Barış döneminde hiçbir savaş gemisi bo*ğazlardan geçemeyecek.

Anlaşma İle:

1. Osmanlı Devleti'nin Boğazlar üzerindeki hükümranlık haklarına kısıtlama getiril*miştir.

2. Rusya boğazlar üzerindeki üstünlüğünü kaybetmiştir.

Fransa ve İngiltere Akdenizdeki güvenliklerini artırmışlardır.


MÜLTECİLER SORUNU
1848de Avusturya sınırları içinde yaşayan Macarlara haklar vermeyip, Macaristanı işgale başladı. Macarlar Avusturyaya savaş açınca Avusturya ve Rusya işbirliği yaptı. Avusturya ve Rusyanın baskısına dayanamayan Macarlar ve Lehler göç ederek Osmanlıya sığındı. Avusturya ve Rusya göç eden mültecilerin geri verilmesini istediyse de Osmanlı devleti karşı çıktı. Bir rapor hazırlanarak durum Avrupa kamuoyuna açıklandı. Bu durum Avrupada halkın sempatisi ile karşılandı. İngiltere ve Fransa Osmanlı devleti lehine tavır koydu, Avusturya ve Rusya isteklerinden vazgeçmek zorunda kaldı.

Mülteciler konusunda Osmanlının sergilediği tavır 1853 yılında başlayan Kırım savaşında İngiltere ve Fransanın Osmanlı devletinin yanında yer almasında etkili olmuştur.



KIRIM SAVAŞI (1853-1 856)

Nedenleri:

1) Rusya'nın Osmanlı Devleti üzerindeki emelleri:

Rusya "Hasta Adam" olarak kabul ettiği Os*manlı devletinin mirasını biran önce paylaşmak isti*yordu. Bu nedenle Fransa ile anlaşma yollarını o zamanki siyasetine daha uygun bulan İngiltere Rus tekliflerini kabul etmedi. Bunun üzerine Rusya dü*şündüklerini tek başına gerçekleştirmek için hare*kete geçti.

2) Kutsal yerler sorunu:

Hıristiyanlar için Kudüs ve Filistin dolaylarının yönetimi Fransızlara verilmişti. Fransız İhtilali'nden sonra bölgedeki üstünlük Ortodokslara geçti. 1848 yılından sonra Fransa eski gücünü yeniden kazan*mak için faaliyete geçti. Bu durum Rusya'nın Os*manlı Devleti içişlerine karışmasına fırsat verdi.

3) Prens Mençikofun İstanbul'a gelmesi:

Prens Mençikof İstanbul'a iki amaç için gönde*rildi. Biri, açık olan Kutsal yerler sorunu çözme işi, diğeri ise gizli olan, Osmanlı Devleti'yle Hünkar İs*kelesi Antlaşması'na benzer bir anlaşma imzala*maktı.

Prens Mençikof amaçlarını İstanbul'da bir ülti*matom şeklinde sundu, İngiltere ve Fransa'nın des*teğini alan Osmanlı Devleti ültimatomu reddetti. Bu*nun üzerine Rusya Osmanlı Devleti'ne savaş açtı.

Savaşın Gelişimi: Avrupa devletleri sorunu anlaşma yoluyla çözmek istediyseler de gelişme sağlanamadı. Osmanlı Ordusu Balkanlar'da ve Anadolu'da önemli başarılar kazandı.





Sinop Baskını (1853)

İngiliz ve Fransız donanmaları yardım için İstanbula geldi. Bu durum Londra Antlaşması'na tersti. Buna kızan Ruslar Sinop'a bir baskın düzenleye*rek Osmanlı donanmasını yaktılar. Bundan sonra İngiltere ve Fransa Osmanlı Devleti'nin yanında sa*vaşa girdi. Bunlara İtalya birliğini kurmaya çalışan Piyomente'de katıldı. Bu anda Osmanlı devleti sa*vaş masraflarını karşılayabilmesi için İngiltere'den ilk dış borcunu aldı. Müttefikler Kırım'a asker çıka*rarak önemli kaleleri işgal etti. Rusya antlaşma yapmak zorunda kaldı.



Paris Antlaşması (1856):

Pariste yapılan barış görüşmelerine Osmanlı Devleti, Rusya, İngiltere, Avusturya, Fransa, Piyomenteye savaşta yer almayan Prusya katıldı. Os*manlı devleti azınlıklarla ilgili bir karar çıkmasına engel olmak için Islahat Fermanını ilan etti.

1. Osmanlı Devleti bir Avrupa Devleti sayıla*cak ve toprak bütünlüğü Avrupalı Devlet*lerin garantisi altında olacak

2. Karadeniz, tarafsız bir deniz olacak ve bü*tün dünyanın ticaret gemilerinin bundan yararlanabilecek, Ruslar ve Osmanlılar Karadeniz'de donanma bulunduramaya*cak, tersane kuramayacaktı.

3. Boğazlar konusunda 1841 Londra antlaşması geçerli olacak

4. Her iki tarafta savaşta aldıkları yerleri geri verecek

5. Eflak ve Boğdan Beyliği içişlerinde bağım*sız olacak, bu beyliğin ve Sırbistanın hakları Avrupa devletlerinin garantisinde olacak.

6. Tuna üzerinde ticaret gemileri serbestçe dolaşılacak ve anlaşmaya imza koyan devletlerden oluşan bir komisyon kurulacak, 

7. Avrupalı devletler Tanzimat Fermanı'nı dikkate alacaklar ancak bu fermanı kulla*narak Osmanlı Devleti'nin iç işlerine karış*mayacaklar

Paris Antlaşmasının Önemi:

1. Rusya'nın Osmanlı Devleti üzerindeki emellerine bir süre için engel olundu

2. Rusya, Osmanlı Devleti'nden elde ettiği bütün ayrıcalıklarını kaybetti

3. Osmanlı Devleti ilk kez bir Avrupa Devleti kabul edildi

4. Karadeniz'in tarafsızlığı maddesi ve Os*manlı Devleti'nin Karadeniz'de donanma bulundurmaması onu yenik bir devlet ko*numuna düşürmüştür

5. Osmanlı Devleti kendi sınırlarını koruya*mayacak güçte olduğunu kabul etmiştir.

6. Avrupalı Devletler, anlaşmaya rağmen Isla*hat Fermanı'nı bahane ederek Osmanlı Devleti'nin iç işlerine karışmışlardır. Rusya'nın bu antlaşmayı en kısa sürede de*ğiştirmek isteyeceği gayet açıktı. Rusya bu amaçla fırsat gözlemeye başladı. Avrupa devletler denge*sinde meydana gelen değişiklikler Rusya'nın hara-kete geçmesini sağladı.



1877 - 1878 OSMANLI - RUS SAVAŞI (93 HARBİ)

Nedenleri:

1. Paris antlaşmasına imza atmış olan Fran*sa'nın, Prusya karşısında yenilmesinden sonra Avrupa güçler dengesinin bozulma*sı. Rusya bu gelişmeyi değerlendirerek, sıcak denizlere açılmasına engel olan Pa*ris Antlaşması'nın, Karadenizin tarafsızlı*ğı ilkesini tanımadığını bildirmiştir.

2. Rusya'nın Panslavist politikaya ağırlık ver*mesi. Rusya, Balkanları egemenliği altına alabilmek için bütün Ortodoksların (Bul*gar, Sırplar, Rumlar, Rumenler gibi) birleş*mesi demek olan Panslavizmi ortaya attı ve bu milletleri isyana kışkırttı.

3. Bosna- Hersek, Sırbistan, Karadağ ve Bulgaristan isyanlarının çıkması. Osmanlı Devleti isyanları bastırmada aciz kaldı. Bu durum Avrupalı devletlerin ve başta Rus*ya'nın aktif olarak olaya karışmasına se*bep oldu. Yeni bir savaştan çekilen Avru*palılar, İstanbul'da bir Konferans tertip etti*ler. Konferansa Osmanlı Devleti, Rusya, İtalya, İngiltere, Fransa, Avusturya ve Al*manya katıldı. Osmanlı devleti bu arada Kanuni Esasiyi ilan etti ve konferans karar*larını kabul etmedi. Londra'da ikinci bir konferans tertip edildiyse de savaşa engel olunamadı.

Gelişimi:Rusya Balkanlardan ve Anado*lu'dan saldırıya geçti. Balkanlar'daki ayaklanmaları da arttırarak hızla İstanbul'a ilerlemeyi düşünüyor*du. Fakat umduğu gibi olmadı. Doğuda Ahmet Muhtar Paşa, Balkanlarda Plevne'de Gazi Osman Paşa büyük başarılar kazandı. Sürekli Rus saldırı*ları sonucunda yardım alamayan Türk kuvvetleri eridi. Ruslar, Plevne'yi ve Şapkayı geçtiler. Edirne yolu açılmış oldu. Doğuda ise Kars, Ardahan ve Erzurum'u işgal ettiler. Rus ordusunun Yeşilköy'e kadar gelmesi üzerine Osmanlı Devleti barış yap*mak zorunda kaldı.



Ayastefanos (Yeşilköy) Antlaşması (1878):

Ruslar bütün isteklerini kabul ettirdiler. Türk delegelerinin ağlayarak imzaladığı anlaşmanın şartları şunlardır.

1. Osmanlı Devleti'ne bağlı bir Bulgaristan Prensliği kurulacak, Prensliğin sınırları Tuna'dan Ege'ye, Trakya'dan Arnavutluğa uzanacaktı.

2. Bosna-Hersek'e içişlerinde bağımsızlık verilecek

3. Sırbistan, Karadağ ve Romanya tam ba*ğımsızlık kazanacak ve sınırları genişleti*lecek

4. Kars, Ardahan, Batum ve D. Bayezıt Rus*ya'ya verilecek

5. Teselya Yunanistana bırakılacak

6. Girit ve Ermenistan'da Islahat yapılacak

7. Osmanlı Devleti Rusya'ya 30 milyon Rub*le savaş tazminatı ödeyecek



BERLİN KONFERANSI (1878):

Rusya'nın Osmanlı Devleti'ni istediği gibi par*çalamasını kabul etmeyen Avrupa devletleri anlaş*maya itiraz etti. Yeni bir savaşı göze almayan Rus*ya yeni düzenlemeyi kabul etti. Fransız, İngiliz, Os*manlı, Rus, Avusturya ve Alman Devletleri Berlin de toplandılar. Müzakereler sonucunda Berlin Ant*laşması imzalandı (1878) Buna göre;

1. Ayestefanos'la kurulan Bulgaristan, üç kısma ayrıldı.

Birinci Bölge: Osmanlı devletine bağlı özerk Bulgar prensliği

İkinci Bölge:Hıristiyan vali atamak şartıyla Osmanlı Devleti'ne bırakılan Doğu Rumeli kısmı

Üçüncü Bölge: Islahat yapmak şartıyla Osmanlı Devleti'ne bırakılan Makedonya kısmı

2. Bosna - Hersek Osmanlı Devletine ait ka*bul edilecek fakat Avusturya tarafından yönetilecek

3. Karadağ, Sırbistan, ve Romanya'nın ba*ğımsızlığı devam edecek, fakat sınırları değiştirilecek

4. Kars, Ardahan, Batum, Ruslarda kalacak Fakat Doğu Beyazıt Osmanlı Devletine bırakılacak

5. Teselya Bölgesi Yunanistan'a ait olacak

6. Rumeli'de ve Anadolu'da Ermenilerin oturduğu bölgelerde ıslahat yapılacak

7. Osmanlı Devleti Rusya'ya 60 milyon Rub*le savaş tazminatı ödeyecek.

Önemi:

1. İlk kez çok sayıda azınlık birden bağımsız oldu

2. Yunanistan biraz daha büyüdü

3. Ermeni sorunu başladı

4. Rusyanın Balkanlardaki hakimiyetine en*gel olundu

5. Osmanlı Devleti Doğu Bayezıt'ı kurtardı Ancak daha büyük bir tazminat ödemek zorunda kaldı.

6. Rusya'nın Akdeniz'e açılmasına engel olundu

7. Bulgaristan'ın sınırları küçüldü

8. Osmanlı Devleti dağılma dönemine girdi



OSMANLI DEVLETİ'NİN DAĞILMASI (1878-1908)

Kıbrıs'ın İngiltereye Devri (1878):
İngiltere, Mısırı almak için Doğu Akdeniz'de 18.yy. sonla*rından itibaren daha yakından ilgilenmeye başla*mıştı. Kıbrıs'ı ele geçirme düşüncesi ise 19.yy. başlarında belirdi 1869 yılında Süveyş Kanalının açılmasından sonra İngiltere bu yöndeki çalışmalarına hız verdi. Berlin Antlaşması sırasında Osmanlı Devleti'nin zayıflığından yararlanarak, Rusların Os*manlı Devleti'ne yapacakları muhtemel bir saldırıyı önlemek bahanesi ile adayı işgal etti. Osmanlı Dev*leti, toprak mülkiyeti kendisinde kalmak şartı ile ada*yı geçici olarak İngiltere'ye devretti.

2- Tunus'un Fransa Tarafından İşgali (1881):

Fransa Cezayir'e yerleştikten sonra gözünü Tunus'a çevirdi. Fransa'ya Tunus'u işgal etme fır*satını Berlin kongresi verdi. Almanya, Fransa'nın dikkatlerini kendi sınırlarından uzaklaştırmak için işgale yeşil ışık yaktı. Osmanlı Devleti, olayı pro*testo etmekten başka bir iş yapamadı.

İşgale tepki gösteren diğer bir devlet İtalya ol*du. İtalyada fiili bir hareketle bulunamadı Ancak bu olaydan sonra Almanya'ya doğru kaymaya başladı.

3- Duyun-u Umumiye'nin Kurulması (1881):

Osmanlı Devleti ilk dış borcunu Kırım Savaşı sırasında almıştı. Borçlanma işlemi zamanla de*vam etti. 1875 yılına gelindiğinde aldıkları borçların faizlerini bile veremeyecek duruma geldi. Osmanlı Devleti Padişahları, Bu durum Avrupalı alacaklıları harekete geçirdi. Alacaklılar konuyu Berlin konfe*ransına getirdiler. Böylece konu devletlerarası siya*si bir sorun haline geldi. Fakat kesin çözüm getirile*medi.

Alacaklılar Osmanlı Maliye Bakanlığı dışında Duyun-u Umumiye Meclisini kurdular ve Osmanlı Devletinin bazı gelir kaynaklarına el koydular.

Duyun-u Umumiye idaresi Lozan Antlaşması ile kaldırılabilmiştir.

4- İngilizlerin Mısır'ı İşgali:

1869 yılında Süveyş Kanalı'nın açılması Mısır'ın jeopolitik öneminin artmasına sebep oldu. Bu durum Mısır üzerindeki İngiliz ve Fransız rekabetini hızlandırdı, İngiltere yaptığı ekonomik ve siyasi yardımlarla Mısır'ı ele geçirmeye çalıştı. Mısır Hidivi İsmail Ağa'nm savurganlığı sonucunda Mısır maliyesinin iflası Mısırda karışıklıklara yol açtı. Mı*sır halkı Avrupalıların dükkanlarını yağmalamaya başladı. Bu fırsatı değerlendiren İngiltere Mısır'ı iş*gal etti (1882)

5- Girit sorunu ve 1897 Osmanlı - Yunan Savaşı:

Yunanistan'ın bağımsızlık kazanmasından sonra Giritli Rumlar Yunanistan'a bağlanmak için is*yanlar çıkarmaya başladılar. Böylece ortaya çıkan Girit sorunu Avrupalı Devletlerin iç işlerimize karış*masına sebep oldu.

Ciritte ilk isyan adanın Mehmet Ali Paşadan tekrar Osmanlı Devleti'ne geçmesinden sonra çıktı. Osmanlı Devleti isyanı kolaylıkla bastırdı. Fakat 1866 da daha büyük bir isyan çıktı. Osmanlı Devleti olaya hakim olmaya başlayınca Avrupalı devlet*lerde işin içine girdi. Osmanlı Devleti yayınladığı, fermanlarla (1868) Girit'e bazı haklar verdi. Bu haklar ada Rumlarının şımarmasına neden oldu 93 Harbinin ortaya çıkardığı karışık ortamdan ya*rarlanan Rumlar Yunanistanın desteği ile yeniden ayaklandılar.

Osmanlı Devleti Yunanistan'a bir ültimatom vererek Giritteki asilere yaptığı yardımı durdurma*sını istedi. İki ülke arasında savaş çıkmasını iste*meyen büyük devletler Paris'te bir konferans topla*dılar. Bu konferans Halepa Fermanı_{lâ78) be*nimsedi. Halepa Fermanıyla Giritli Rumlara özerk*lik statüsü verildi. Buna rağmen Rumlar memnun olmadı ve yeniden ayaklandılar. Fakat bu sefer de Osmanlı Devleti sert davrandı ve Giritliler Halepa Fermanı'nı kabul etmek zorunda kaldılar. Bulgaris*tan'ın Doğu Rumeli ile birleşmesi sırasında doğan Balkan bunalımı sırasında Yunanistan adaya as*ker çıkarttı. Aynı zamanda Balkanlar'da da genişle*me arzusunda olduğunu belli etti. Bu durum, Avru*palı devletlerin çatışmayı engelleme isteklerine rağmen savaşa dönüştü. Yunanistan Dömeke Mey*dan Savaşı'nda (1897) büyük bir yenilgiye uğradı. Bundan sonra Avrupalı devletler araya girdi ve ba*rış yapıldı. Anlaşma sonunda Girit'e muhtariyet ve*rildi.Yunan krallık ailesinden bir prensin adayı yönetmesi kabul edildi. Adada Türk egemenliğini temsil eden sadece bayrağımız oldu.1908 yılında Yunanistan Girit'i iş*gal etti. Osmanlı Devleti Balkan Savaşları'ndan sonra Girit'in Yunanistan'a ait olduğunu kabul etti.

6- Bosna Hersek'in Avusturya Tarafından İşgali (1908):

Berlin Antlaşması'yla (1878) idaresi geçici ola*rak Avusturya'ya bırakılan Bosna-Hersek, uzun yıl*lar böyle kaldıktan sonra II. Meşrutiyetin ilan edil*mesinden sonraki karışık dönemde Avusturya bu bölgeyi resmen topraklarına kattı. Osmanlı Devleti de Yeni Pazar Sancağı bizde kalmak şartı ile bunu kabul etti. (1908)

7- Bulgaristan'ın Tam Bağımsızlığına Kavuşması (1908):

1878 Berlin antlaşmasındaki Bulgar Prensliği, Doğu Rumeli eyaletlerini kendine bağladıktan son*ra (1885) fırsat bulup bağımsızlığa kavuşmak isti*yordu. II. Meşrutiyetin ilanı ile bağımsız Bulgaris*tan Krallığı kuruldu (1908). Osmanlı Devleti, Rus*ya'nın sıkıştırmasıyla bunu kabul etti.

8- Doğu Rumeli Eyaletleri'nin Bulgar Prensliği ile Birleştirilmesi (1885):

Doğu Rumeli'deki Bulgarlar isyan ederek Hı*ristiyan valiyi kovdular. Osmanlı Devleti bunu kabul etmediyse de daha sonra Alman Hanedanından birisini ve Doğu Rumeli eyaletlerinin Bulgar Prensliğiyle birleşmesini kabul etti (1887). Bu durum 1908'e kadar sürdü ve bu tarihte Bulgaristan Os*manlı Devleti'nden ayrıldı.





19. Yüzyıl Islahat Hareketleri

Nizam'ı Cedit'e tepki ve II. Mahmut'un Sultan Olması:

III. Selim'in köklü ıslahat hareketleri özellikle ye*niçerilerin ve çıkarları elden gidenlerin işlerine gelmi*yordu. Bu aleyhtarların propagandaları ile Kabakçı is*yanı patlak verdi. Asiler III. Selim tahttan indirip yeri*ne IV. Mustafayı geçirdiler.

Nizam-ı Cedit tarafları Rusçuk Ayanı Ayan:Osmanlı devletinde taşrada yaşayan tanınmış, köklü ailelere ayan denilmektedir.- Alemdar Mustafa paşa III. Selimi tekrar sultan yapabilmek için İstanbula geldi. Fakat III. Selim öldürüldüğün*den yerine II. Mahmut'u sultan yaptı. Kendisi de sadrazam oldu.

Alemdar Mustafa Paşa Islahatları:

1) Sened-i İttifakın İmzalanması:

İmparatorluğun pek çok bölgesinde merkezi dinlemeyen derebeyleri ortaya çıkmıştı. Ayan adı verilen bu derebeylerini Alemdar Paşa İstanbul'da topladı. Devlet yapılacak yeniliklerde ayanların desteğine muhtaçtı. Bu sebeple Senet-i ittifak im*zalandı. Ayanlar merkeze sadık kalacaklarına ve yenilik hareketlerini destekleyeceklerine söz verdi. Buna karşılık padişah da ayanların elde etmiş ol*dukları hakları tanıdı.Bu anlaşma seçkin bir grupla imzalanması,hükümdarın bazı yetkilerini sınırlaması yönüyle İngilterede imzalanan Magna Chartaya benzer.

Sened-i ittifakla birlikte Osmanlı padişahları*nın yetkileri ilk kez kısıtlanmış oldu.

2. Sekban-ı Cedit'in kurulması: Alemdar Mustafa Paşa Nizamı Cedit'in yerine Avrupa eğitimi yapan Sekban'ı Cedit ordusunu kurdu. Sekban-ı Cedit Ordunun kısa zamanda kurulması ve büyü*mesi, Sekban-ı Cedid aleyhtarı yeniçerileri endişe*ye düşürdü.

Yeniçeriler isyan edip, Alemdar Mustafa Paşa'yı öldürerek yaptığı yenilikleri ortadan kaldırdılar. IV. Mustafa'yı tekrar padişah yapmak istediler fakat IV. Mustafa katledildiği için bunu gerçekleştiremediler. Senet-i İttifaka göre yardıma gelmesi gereken Ayanlar gelmeyince bu durum bahane edilerek Senet-i İttifak kaldırıldı.



II. Mahmut'un Islahat Hareketleri:

II. Mahmut devletin çok kritik bir aşamaya gel*diği dönemde başa geçti. Devleti parçalanmadan kurtarmak için köklü ıslahatlara girişti. Avrupalılaş*ma sürecini hızlandırdı.

1-Eşkinci Ocağı'nın kurulması:

II. Mahmut yeniçerilerin ıslahatlarının zor olduğunu anlaması*na rağmen yeni bir denemeye girişti. Bu ocağa bağ*lı Eşkinci Ocağı'nı kurdu. Bu ocak da Nizam-ı Cedit ve Sekbanı Cedit gibi talim yapacaktı. Yeniçeriler isyan ederek bu ocağa da son verdiler.

2- Yeniçeri Ocağının Kaldırılması (1826)

II. Mahmut Yeniçeri Ocağı'nın itaat altına alı*namayacağını görünce ocağı tamamen kaldırmaya karar verdi. Ocak halkın ve topçu ocağının desteği ile kaldırıldı.

Asakir-i Mansure-i Muhammediyenin kurulması:
Yeniçeri ocağının yerine kurulan bu ordu, Avrupa tarzında eğitim alıyordu. Bölük, Alay, Tabur şeklinde teşkilatlanmıştır.

4-Tımar sistemi kaldırıldı:

Dirlik sistemi kaldırılarak memurlara toprak yerine maaş verilmeye başlandı. Askeri alanda ise tımarlı sipahilerin yerine eyaletlerde Redif birlikleri kuruldu. (1834)

3- Hükümet ve Yönetimin Değiştirilmesi:

Sadece askeri ıslahatlarla bir yere varılama*yacağını gören II. Mahmut devlet düzeninde de de*ğişiklik yapma yoluna gitti. Divanı kaldırarak yerine Nazırlıkları (Bakanlıklar) kurdu.Reissülküttablık Hariciye nazırlığına, sadaret kethüdalığı Dahiliye nazırlığına, Darphane Hazinesi ve Hazine-i amire Maliye nazırlığına çevrildi.

5- Darü'ş şüray-ı Bab-ı Ali'nin kurulması:

Devlete ıslahat hareketlerinde yardımcı olmak, yeni teklifler getirmek, memurların terfi ve yargılan-masıyla uğraşmak üzere Darü'ş Şüray-ı Bab-ı Ali kuruldu.Bunun yanında askeri alanda Darü'ş Şüray-ı Askeri, hukuk işleri için Meclis-i valay-i Ahkam-ı Adliye adı verilen danışma meclisleri oluşturuldu.

6- Müsadere usulünün kaldırılması:

Ölen veya azledilen devlet memurlarının mal varlığına devletin el koyması demek olan müsade*re terk edildi.

7- İlk Yönetiminin Değiştirilmesi:

Merkezi otoriteyi sağlamak amacı ile iller mer*keze bağlandı ve merkezi dinlemeyen valilerle mü*cadele edildi. Ayanlık kaldırıldı.

8- Diğer Islahatlar:

İlk nüfus sayımı yapıldı. Sayım askeri amaçlı olduğu için sadece erkekler sayılmıştır.(Mısır ve Arabistan hariç)
Memurların kılık kıyafeti yeniden düzen*lendi.-Fes, ceket, pantolon giyme zorunluluğu-
Karantina usulü ilk kez uygulandı
Medreselerin yanında Avrupalı tarz eğitim veren yeni okullar açıldı.Bu durum eğitimde kültür çatışmasına sebep olacaktır ve cumhuriyetin ilanından sonra Tevhid-i Tedrisat yasasıyla kaldırılacaktır.
Yerli sanayie önem verildi ve resmi kıya*fetlerin yerli kumaşlardan yapılmasına ka*rar verildi.
ilk defa Avrupa'ya öğrenci gönderildi
İlk resmi Gazete Takvim-i Vaka-i adıyla çı*karıldı.(Haftalık gazetedir.Türkçe ve Fransızcadır.)
Yurt dışına seyahat için pasaport uygulaması başlatıldı.
Mahalle ve köylerde muhtarlık uygulaması başlatıldı.
İlköğretim (İstanbulda ) zorunlu hale getirildi.
Rüştiye (ortaokul) kuruldu.
Devlet memurlarını yetiştirmek için Mekteb-i Maarifi adliye kuruldu.
Mehterhane kaldırılarak, yerine Mızıka-i Hümayun kuruldu adıyla devlet bandosu kuruldu.
Posta ve polis teşkilatı kuruldu.
Avrupalı tüccarlarla rekabet edebilmesi için Osmanlı tüccarlarına gümrük kolaylık*ları getirildi.Üretilen malların önemli merkezlere ulaşabilmesi için yeni yollar yapıldı.


TANZİMAT FERMANI (1839):

Padişah :Abdülmecit

Sadrazam :Mustafa Reşit Paşa

Tanzimat hareketleri Osmanlı'ya batılı anlam*da bir düşünce ve yönetim şekli getirmek için, Avru*pa'dan esinlenerek yapılan programlı bir yenilik ve kültür hareketidir. Bu hareket II. Mahmut'un hüküm*darlığı yıllarında doğmuştur. Ancak kapsamlı dü*zenli hale gelmesi Mustafa Reşit Paşanın büyük etkisi ile Abdülmecid dönemindedir. Tanzimat Fer*manı Mustafa Reşit Paşa tarafından Gülhanede kamuoyuna duyurulmuştur. Fermanın amacı, Avru*pa Devletlerinin Osmanlı Devletinin içişlerine karış*masını önlemek, Avrupalı devletlerle yakınlık sağ*lamak ve M.Ali Paşa isyanında onların yardımını almak ve devleti gerilemekten kurtarmaktır.



Fermanın Getirdiği Yenilikler

1. Müslüman ve Hıristiyan vatandaşların can, mal ve namus güvenliği devlet garantisinde olacaktır. (Yönetim ve Hukuk ile ilgili)

2. Vergilerin herkesin gelirine göre düzenli bir şekilde alınması ve düzenlenmesi ka*bul edilir. (Maliye ve ekonomi ile ilgili)

3. Askerlik işlerinin bir düzene bağlanması (Askeriye ile ilgili, ayrıca askerlik, "Ocak görevi" yerine "Vatan görevi" haline bu dö*nemde getirilir.)

4. Mahkemelerin açık yapılması ve idam hükmünün yeniden düzenlenmesi (Hukuk, ve yönetim ile ilgili)

5. Herkesin mal ve mülküne sahip olması ve bunu miras olarak bırakabilmesi (Hukuk, maliye ve sosyal alanlara ilgili)

6. Rüşvet ve iltimasın kaldırılması (Sosyal ve yönetim ile ilgili)

7. Her gücün üstünde kanun gücünün varlığı kabul edilmiştir. (Bununla padişahın yetki*leri ilk defa geniş anlamda kısıtlanmış sa*yılır.)

Önemi: Tanzimat Fermanı'nın Osmanlı Devleti'ne getirdiği en önemli yenilik "Kanun Kuvveti"dir. Yani padişah kendi gücünün üstünde bir gücün var*lığını Tanzimatla kabul eder. Bu halkla yapılan bir sözleşme değildir. Anayasacılığın başlangıç nokta*sı olarak kabul edilebilir.

Sonuçta: Avrupalıların içişlerimize karışmalar mı önlemek amacıyla ilan edilmesine rağmen du*rum tersine döndü. Avrupa Devletleri azınlık hakla*rını (19. yüzyıl boyunca) bahane ederek müdahale*yi arttırdılar. Halk tarafından tam olarak benimsen*medi. Böylece batı uygarlığını savunan aydınlarla halk arasında açık bir fark ortaya çıktı. Bu aydınlar daha sonra Genç Osmanlıları oluşturacaklardır. Şu*nu da unutmamak gerekir, Tanzimat'la Müslüman*lar ile Hristiyanlar arasında "eşitlik" ilkesi benimsen*meye başladı.



ISLAHAT FERMANI (1856):



Padişah :Abdülmecit



Islahat Fermanı Osmanlı Devleti'nin bir iç dü*zenleme girişimi olmakla beraber Rusya ve Avru*pa'nın iç işlerine karışmasını önlemek amacıyla ilan edilmiştir.

Bu ferman Paris Konferansı'nın başlamasın*dan hemen sonra İstanbul'da yabancı devlet tem*silcilerinin huzurunda okunarak açıklandı. Ferma*nın getirdiği önemli hususlar şunlardır:

Müslümanlarla Gayri Müslimler kanun önünde eşit idiler.
Askerlik işleri yeniden düzenlenecek azınlıklardan askerlik için bedel kabul edilecek
Patrikhanede yeni meclisler kurularak bu meclislerin aldığı kararlar Osmanlı Devleti tarafın*dan onaylandıktan sonra yürürlüğe girecek.
Patrikler ömür boyu bu makama seçilecek
Kilise, mezar, okul, hastane, manastır gibi yerlerin tamir ve yedek yapılmasına izin verilecek
Irk, dil, din, farkı gözetilmeyecek, hiçbir mezhep diğerinden üstün sayılmayacak
Hiç kimse din değiştirmeye zorlanmayacak
Devlet hizmetlerine, okullara askerlik göre*vine bütün uyruklar eşit olarak kabul edilecek
Vergiler eşit alınacak iltizam usulü kaldırıla*cak
Bütün uyrukların eşit ve serbest şekilde ti*caret ve ekonomik girişimlerde bulunması sağlana*cak
Mahkemeler açık olacak, keyfi cezalar ve*rilmeyecek
Müslüman ve Gayri Müslimlerin birlikte yargılanacakları karma mahkemeler kurulacak
Yabancılar da Osmanlı Devleti sınırları içinde mülk sahibi olabilecekti.
Islahat fermanı Tanzimat Fermanının genişle*tilmiş şekliydi fakat Islahat Fermanı dış baskı*lar sonunda ilan edilmiştir.

Bu fermanla gayri Müslimlere daha fazla hak verilmiştir.

Avrupalı devletler Osmanlı Devleti'nin içişleri*ne karışmayacaklarını Paris Anlaşmasıyla kabul etmelerine rağmen sözlerinde durmamış bu ferma*nı bahane ederek içişlerine karışmışlardır.



I. MEŞRUTİYET (1876):



Osmanlı Devleti'nde yetişen aydınlar Tanzimat ve Islahat adı ile yapılan yeniliklerin ülkeyi kurtara*mayacağını gördüler. Yeni bir arayış içerisine girdi*ler. Onlara göre Müslüman olsun olmasın herkese tam vatandaşlık hakkı verilmeli idi. Osmanlı Devleti içerisinde bulunan bütün milletler Osmanlıcılık anla*yışı ile kaynaştırılmaya çalışıldı. Böylece azınlıkla*rın isyan etme nedenleri ortadan kaldırıldı. Bu duru*mu sağlayacak en iyi rejim meşrutiyet rejimi idi. Pa*dişahın yanında halkın temsilcilerinden oluşan bir meclis de yönetime katılmalıydı. Genç Osmanlılar veya Jöntürkler denilen bu aydınlar arasında, Ziya Paşa, Namık Kemal ve Mithat Paşa gibi sanatkarlar ve devlet adamları da vardı.

Dönemin Padişahı Abdülaziz'e karşı harekete geçen Jöntürkler onu tahtan indirerek katlettiler. Ye*rine V. Murat geçti. V. Murat'ın tahta geçmesinden sonra hastalanması üzerine yerine Meşrutiyeti ilan etmeye söz veren II. Abdülhamit padişah yapıldı.

Bosna-Hersek ve Sırp isyanlarının genişledi*ği sırada soruna çözüm bulmak için İngiltere, Rus*ya, Fransa, Avusturya, Almanya, İtalya ve Osmanlı Devleti İstanbul'da bir konferans düzenlemişti. Os*manlı bu sırada l. Meşrutiyeti ilan etti. Osmanlı Devletinin böyle davranmaktaki amacı: Bundanböyle Hıristiyan toplumların sorunu kendi temsilcilik*leri ile meclise getirebileceklerini bundan dolayı Av*rupalı devletlerin müdahalelerine gerek kalmadığı*nı anlatma isteğidir. Kısa sürede seçimler yapıldı ve Kanun-i Esasi hazırlandı.Kanun-i Esasi Prusya ve Belçika anayasalarının incelenmesi sonucunda hazırlanmıştır.

Kanun-i Esasiye göre;

Padişah yine halife ola*rak varlığını sürdürecek,
Bakanlar kurulu Meclise değil de, Padişaha karşı sorumlu olacaktır.
Yasama görevi Ayan ve Mebusan meclisi tarafından yerine getirilecek. Ayan meclisi üyeleri padişah tarafından, mebusan meclisi üyeleri ise 4 yılda bir seçimle belirlenir.
Kurula*cak hükümette (Kabine) Müslüman-Hıristiyan ayrımı yapılmadan herkes seçilebilecek.
Kanun teklifi hükümet tarafından verilebilir.
Meclisi açma ve kapatma yetkisi padişaha aittir.
Padişah sürgün yetkisini kullanabilir.
Kabinenin başkanı Sadrazam olacaktı.
Kişi eğitim, öğretim, basın özgürlüğü, mülkiyet hakları, yasal eşitlik ve vergi eşitliği gibi temel haklar devlet garantisi altındadır.
Yine bu anayasa da devletin resmi dilinin Türkçe olduğu be*lirtiliyordu.
Önemi:

Halk ilk kez yönetime katılmıştır.
İlk kez parlamenter sistem uygulanmıştır.
Mebusan Meclisinin yetkileri sınırlı tutularak tanışma meclisi konumuna düşürülmüştür.
Padişahın yetkileri meclisten üstündür.
Kişisel haklar anayasa güvencesine alınmıştır.
Türk tarihinin ilk anayasasıdır.
Bu dönemde dış borçların ödenememesi üzerine Duyun-u Umumiye İdaresi kuruldu, demiryolu ve köprülerin yapımı için yap, işlet, devret usulüyle yabancı firmalara verildi. 1881 yılında Sanayi-i Nefise mektebi (Güzel sanatlar okulu) kuruldu.

I. Meşrutiyetle halk ilk defa olarak sınırlı da olsa yönetime katılmıştır. Yalnız açılan bu ilk meclisin yarıdan fazlası gayrimüslim ve gayr-i Türk*lerden oluştuğu için kararlarda Osmanlı'nın lehine olmayacaktır. Padişah bunu bildiği için anayasanın 113. maddesine dayanarak Osmanlı Rus Savaşı'nı gerekçe göstererek meclisi kapattı. Kanun-i Esasinin meclisin işleyişi dışındaki hükümleri yürürlükte kaldı. Padişah II. Abdülhamitin ilk meşrutiyeti ilan etmesinin çeşitli ne*denleri vardı.

Bunlar;

1. Avrupa devletlerinin Osmanlı Devleti'nin içişlerine karışmalarını önlemek.

2. Yeni Osmanlıların çalışmaları.

3. Osmanlı Devleti'ni çöküntüden kurtarmak.

4. Balkanlardaki isyanları önlemek.

5. Rusya'nın emellerine engel olmak.

Bu nedenden dolayı l. Meşrutiyet ilan edilmiş ilk Anayasa (Kanun-i Esasi) hazırlanmış ve Meclisi açılmışsa da, bu sırada İstanbul (Tersane) Konferansı'nın Osmanlı'nın aleyhindeki maddeleri kabul etmemesi Ruslarla Osmanlı Devleti'ni yeni*den karşı karşıya getirdi.

II. MEŞRUTİYET (1908):



Türk halkı padişah yanında yönetime ilk kez l. Meşrutiyetin ilanı ile katılmıştı. 1877 yılında açılan Meclis-i Mebusan çeşitli nedenlerden dolayı uzun süreli olmamış ve II. Abdülhamit tarafından süresiz olarak tatil edilmişti (14 Şubat 1878).

Meclisin kapatılmasıyla II. Abdülhamit'in mutlakıyet devri başladı. II. Abdülhamit'in otuz yıldan fazla süren iktidarında meşrutiyet ve anayasa taraf*ları olan aydınların mücadelesi artarak devam etti.

Meşrutiyet yanlıları Jön Türkler adı ile yurt içinde ve yurt dışında dernekler kurarak faaliyete başladılar.Kurulan cemiyetlerden bazıları İstanbul2da kurulan ( Merkezi Paristedir.) İttihatı Osmaniye cemiyeti 1889, Selanikte kurulan Osmanlı hürriyet Cemyetidir1906.Bu iki cemiyet 1907 yılında birleşerek İttihat ve Terakki cemiyetini kurdu. Cemiyetin kurucuları genellikle asker kö*kenliydi.

Cemiyetin en önemli amacı, 1876 Kanun-i Esasisini tekrar yürürlüğe koymak, anayasal düzeni başlatmak ve Mebusan Meclisi'nin açılmasını sağ*lamaktı. Padişah bu cemiyetin çalışmalarını önlemeye çalıştıysa da başarılı olamamış, cemiyetin gücü gittikçe artmıştır.

Bu arada Balkanlardaki bunalım da artıyordu. İngiliz-Rus görüşmeleri Reval'de yapılmış ve Balkanların geleceği ve Boğazlar görüşülmüştü. Bu olay İttihat ve Terakkiyi, telaşlandırdı.

II. Meşrutiyetin İlan Edilmesindeki Etkenler:

1. Ülkenin çeşitli yörelerinde baş gösteren ayaklanmalar,

2. Dış baskılar,

3. Memur ve Subay maaşlarının düzenli ödenemeyişinin meydana getirdiği sıkıntılar,

4. İngiltere Kralı ile Rus Çarının Reval'de gö*rüşmeleri,

5. Hürriyet, vatan ve meşrutiyet için Osmanlı aydınlarının mücadeleleri,

İttihatçı subayların baskısına karşı koyamayan II. Abdülhamit 23 Temmuz 1908'de Meşrutiyeti ilan etti.

Meşrutiyetin ilanı bütün ülkede sevinçle karşı*landı. II. Meşrutiyetin ilanı ile

İmparatorluğun içinde yaşayan değişik toplum*ların birbirine yakınlaşması sağlanmış,

Asayiş ve güven ortamı kurulmuş 
Sansür kaldırılarak basına serbestlik ta*nınmış,
Hürriyet ve güven ortamı kurulmu

----------

